# Gl'italiani, gli italiani



## Piotrek

Cìao questo è mio primo post al questo forum ma non è importante. Vorrei chiedervi una cosa perchè ho visto tante volte che *gl'italiani* usano molte volte proprio la forma non so che sia coretta gl'italiani col elisione. Queste è la mia domanda - gli italiani o gl'italiani ?


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Gli italiani.
Gli interessi.
Gli indizi.
_ 
Apostrofare _gli_ davanti a parole che iniziano per _i_ è formalmente corretto, ma è antiquato.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Usiamo praticamente sempre e solo *gli italiani.

*Benvenuto su WRF!


----------



## Piotrek

Grazie per le vostre risposte


----------



## kurumin

È come si pronuncia: con una I oppure con due I?
Per esempio: _deve essere, potrebbe essere _è quasi sempre_ dev'essere, potrebb'essere..._


----------



## Salegrosso

kurumin said:


> È come si pronuncia: con una I oppure con due I?
> Per esempio: _deve essere, potrebbe essere _è quasi sempre_ dev'essere, potrebb'essere..._


 
_Gli italiani_ e _Gl'italiani_ mi sembrano di uguale pronuncia.


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, anche secondo me si pronunciano nello stesso modo. Non vengono pronunciate due _i_, ma una sola.


----------



## dieguito_06102005

kurumin said:


> È come si pronuncia: con una I oppure con due I?
> Per esempio: _deve essere, potrebbe essere _è quasi sempre_ dev'essere, potrebb'essere..._



ciao, credo sarebbe comunque più corretto pronunciare entrambe le vocali.


----------



## sabrinita85

kurumin said:


> È come si pronuncia: con una I oppure con due I?
> Per esempio: _deve essere, potrebbe essere _è quasi sempre_ dev'essere, potrebb'essere..._


Secondo me non si pronunciano proprio uguali.
Dicendo *gli italiani*, la *i *di _gli_ si allunga un poco e si attacca a quella di _italiani_.


----------



## Salegrosso

Riassunto.

Da Verona: si pronunciano ugualmente.
Da Trento: si, entrambi con una sola i.
Da Faenza: ma forse e' piu' corretto pronunciarne due.
Da Napoli: non si pronunciano proprio uguali.

Possiamo concludere che ci sono differenze regionali.


(Sabrinita, sei di Napoli, mi pare di ricordare, e' vero?)


----------



## sabrinita85

Salegrosso said:


> (Sabrinita, sei di Napoli, mi pare di ricordare, e' vero?)


Non proprio 
Sono di Roma.


----------



## Salegrosso

Ah, mi sbagliavo di almeno duecento chilometri, due citta' diversissime...

Ma la conclusione rimane la stessa.


----------



## Salegrosso

kurumin said:


> Per esempio: _deve essere, potrebbe essere _è quasi sempre_ dev'essere, potrebb'essere..._


 
_Dev'essere_ va bene.
_Potrebb'essere_ mi sembra inusuale. Puoi pronunciarlo con quante _e_ vuoi, ma e' meglio se scrivi _Potrebbe_ _essere_.


----------



## sabrinita85

Salegrosso said:


> _Dev'essere_ va bene.
> _Potrebb'essere_ mi sembra inusuale. Puoi pronunciarlo con quante _e_ vuoi, ma e' meglio se scrivi _Potrebbe_ _essere_.


Già!
Però che strano, no?

Non c'è una regoletta per elisioni del genere? Se uno straniero mi chiedesse il perché, non saprei proprio dove pescarlo.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Altre elisioni che facciamo nel parlato e che mi sono venute in mente sono _undici/dodici/tredici/quattordici/quindici/sedici anni, _che tutti pronunciamo "undic'anni" ma, per l'appunto, scritto con l'apostrofo è tremendo.
E poi viene il solito _ci ha_ che tutti leggiamo "c'ha".


----------



## fox71

Nello scritto eviterei troppe elisioni... (è solo un mio modesto consiglio )


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Altre elisioni che facciamo nel parlato e che mi sono venute in mente sono _undici/dodici/tredici/quattordici/quindici/sedici anni, _che tutti pronunciamo "undic'anni" ma, per l'appunto, scritto con l'apostrofo è tremendo.
> E poi viene il solito _ci ha_ che tutti leggiamo "c'ha".


Non è tremendo, è proprio sbagliato.
In italiano queste elisioni non sono ammesse perché creano un incontro di lettere che non si possono pronunciare "ci" bensì "ch".


----------

